# Bored of the Same Old Rides....



## nochain (Jun 8, 2008)

I can't believe I'm saying this, but I'm getting bored of the same rides every week. I'm fine with my climbing routes (there are alot), but need some tips on other cool places to ride when I'm just putting in the miles and/or spinning.

I live in Denver, but really try to avoid the bike paths due to congestion, yahoo's, etc. Does anyone have some routes in the 30-50 mile range that they could suggest to mix things up?


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

North Denver, South Denver?
What routes are you currently riding?

I'm up North in Broomfield and usually head out on the country roads. Lots of choices.


----------



## ahaid (Apr 2, 2007)

There's a E-Rock preview ride in Castle Rock this Saturday (5/9). They're doing a 50 mile route. I live north of Denver but I'm thinking of riding it just to get some new scenery. Anyone else wanna join?

http://www.meetup.com/Denver-and-Front-Range-Cycling/calendar/10335214/


----------



## nochain (Jun 8, 2008)

Chain said:


> North Denver, South Denver?
> What routes are you currently riding?
> 
> I'm up North in Broomfield and usually head out on the country roads. Lots of choices.


I'll ride anything, but I just want to break up the scenery, so Broomfield is fair game. What routes are good up there?

I was kayaking last weekend near Eldorado Canyon and saw some good riding/cyclists around the county roads in that area. Does anyone have beta on these?


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

nochain said:


> Does anyone have beta on these?


Well, I'm lost.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

nochain said:


> I'll ride anything, but I just want to break up the scenery, so Broomfield is fair game. What routes are good up there?
> 
> I was kayaking last weekend near Eldorado Canyon and saw some good riding/cyclists around the county roads in that area. Does anyone have beta on these?


If you want to check out the rides and don't mind riding with a group, Eschelon has rides at 6pm on Monday nights and Saturday rides at 8am. The rides all leave from the shop. Route and speed depend on who shows up, but it's a nice way to check out the area. I usually do the Monday night ride.


----------



## ahaid (Apr 2, 2007)

There's a ton of group rides up here but they're usually not "junk miles" if that's what you're looking for.
Eschelon has Chain's rides.
Lousville Cyclery has Sat am, Sun am, Wed pm, Thur pm
Cutting Edge Sports has Sat am, Thur am
Boulder Cycling Club 
etc, etc, etc

For non-climbing, spinning rides - I usually head out alone on the Weld county roads. There are some long, flat stretches where you can get lost in your headphones.

However, for good scenery I like to start from Boulder and head into the mountains. PM me and I'll ride with you.


----------



## SlowBikeRacer (Nov 7, 2005)

We are hoping to get out since the weather should be nice...
Swift Cycling is a mix of Cat. 3 & 4 Masters Racers and Intermediate Riders.
We head out from Boulder. Vics Espresso in NE Boulder. 30th & IRIS.
http://swiftcycling.blogspot.com/

*Saturday - 9:00 AM Vics* - Boulder-Lyons-PeakToPeak-Ward-Boulder - Around 62 Miles.
*Sunday - 8:00 AM Vics* - (Ride Time moved to 8:00 AM) Hugo Prep Ride (Work on Pacelines) - Head out to Weld County for ~75 Mile Loop. East to Rd 23 - North around the back of Mead. Food/Drink Break in Mead - Back around Longmont to Boulder -
*Shorter option if you come back from I-25 through Erie. Around 40 to 45 miles.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Buy a Gazetter, start marking off roads you've never been on.


----------



## kokothemonkey (Jul 7, 2004)

Anything north of Boulder is great, go out on 36, head up to Lyons/Hygiene, and loop back via Nelson, Neva, Apple Valley (I can't remember this name, the flat loop out of lyons) are all great flattish/roller miles. There are also some really good flat loops east of Boulder out to Erie/Lafayette on Valmont and Isabella and east county line road.


----------



## nochain (Jun 8, 2008)

I joined the Denver Front Range cycling group on Meeting.com too. I don't know the level of these riders, but looks like they mix it up.

I'll look into some of those loops north of Boulder. It looks like you're talking about parts of the Buffalo Classic route. Am I correct?


----------

